# Aufbauspiel mit SciFi - Atmosphäre



## repe (8. September 2014)

*Aufbauspiel mit SciFi - Atmosphäre*

Grüße!

Wie der Threadname schon sagt...ich würde mich gerne mal wieder an ein Aufbauspiel/Wirtschaftssimulation setzen...und ich liebe Science-Fiction Settings. Gibts denn da was in dieser Richtung?

Vielen Dank!

repe


----------



## Johnny_Burke (8. September 2014)

*AW: Aufbauspiel mit SciFi - Atmosphäre*

Sehr spontan fällt mir da jetzt Anno 2070 ein.


----------



## FrozenPie (8. September 2014)

*AW: Aufbauspiel mit SciFi - Atmosphäre*

Mir fällt da X3 (Reunion, Terran Conflict und/oder Albion Prelude) ein  (X Rebirth kann man auch nehmen, auch wenn's nicht mehr wirklich was mit den alten X-Spielen zu tun hat )
Ist eine Mischung aus Strategie, Weltraum Kämpfe, Flotten bauen, Stationen errichten, Waren kaufen und verkaufen und das alles aus Sicht eines Piloten mit dem du die Schiffe alle selbst fliegen kannst/musst 
Zwar etwas Zeitintensiver aber mich hat es schon über 350 h gefesselt 

Sins of a Solar Empire ist eher auf den kriegerischen Aspekt mit riesigen Weltraumflotten ausgelgt.
Star Craft II auch eher Krieg aber dafür mit, meiner Meinung nach, super Story


----------



## ParaD0x1 (8. September 2014)

Wie wäre es denn mit dem jetzt bald erscheinenden Civilization: Beyond Earth ?


----------



## repe (8. September 2014)

*AW: Aufbauspiel mit SciFi - Atmosphäre*



> Wie wäre es denn mit dem jetzt bald erscheinenden Civilization: Beyond Earth ?



Hab ich mir eben bei Steam angeguckt, sieht cool aus! Kommt aber erst Ende Oktober 

Von X3 hab ich gehört, das soll aber extrem Einsteiger-unfreundlich sein, oder?

vielen dank und gruß!


----------



## FrozenPie (9. September 2014)

*AW: Aufbauspiel mit SciFi - Atmosphäre*



repe schrieb:


> Von X3 hab ich gehört, das soll aber extrem Einsteiger-unfreundlich sein, oder?


 
Albion Prelude/Terran Conflict haben wenigstens noch ne Flugschule wo du die Grundlagen lernst und während der Kampagne lernst du alles weitere auch wenn man ein bisschen Freude am ausprobieren haben sollte 
Ich hab's ja auch hinbekommen und das Prinzip ist nach den ersten 2-4h Stunden drin und dann geht der Spaß erst richtig los wenn man seine erste Station oder gar Stationskomplex (Hab einen mit 79 Stationen ) hat, welcher Autark agiert und die Kasse suxxesive füllt bis man sich seinen ersten Zerstörer/Träger + Jäger inkl. Austattung leisten kann und dann anfängt bösen Xenon oder Piraten in den Arsch zu treten und ihre Sektoren zu annektieren und zu verteidigen 

PS: Das Universum ist riesig


----------



## repe (9. September 2014)

*AW: Aufbauspiel mit SciFi - Atmosphäre*



> Mir fällt da X3 (Reunion, Terran Conflict und/oder Albion Prelude) ein  (X Rebirth kann man auch nehmen, auch wenn's nicht mehr wirklich was mit den alten X-Spielen zu tun hat )



hm, ist das eine trilogie, oder sind das addons? was ist denn da das "hauptspiel"? 

Gruß!


----------



## Two-Face (9. September 2014)

*AW: Aufbauspiel mit SciFi - Atmosphäre*

Die _Earth_-Reihe ist eine klassische Sci-Fi-Strategie-Reihe, aber mehr Echtzeit- denn Aufbaustrategie.


----------



## bofferbrauer (9. September 2014)

*AW: Aufbauspiel mit SciFi - Atmosphäre*

Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri wäre mein Kandidat. Ist sozusagen der Vorgänger von Civilization: Beyond Earth. Zwar schon Uralt, aber immer noch ungeschlagen imo

Space Colony HD und Moonbase Commander könnten auch genau das richtige für dich sein

Und dann gibt es ja noch Tonnenweise 4X Spiele, falls diese dich interessieren.

Edit: Startopia! Wie konnte ich den nur vergessen?


----------



## FrozenPie (9. September 2014)

*AW: Aufbauspiel mit SciFi - Atmosphäre*



repe schrieb:


> hm, ist das eine trilogie, oder sind das addons? was ist denn da das "hauptspiel"?


 
X3 Reunion und X3 Terran Conflict sind eigenständige Spiele während X3 Albion Prelude X3 Terran Conflict benötigt, da dieses ein Add on dazu ist


----------



## repe (9. September 2014)

*AW: Aufbauspiel mit SciFi - Atmosphäre*



> X3 Reunion und X3 Terran Conflict sind eigenständige Spiele während X3 Albion Prelude X3 Terran Conflict benötigt, da dieses ein Add on dazu ist



 aaah so ist das. und wenn du mir jetzt eines davon empfehlen würdest? 

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## FrozenPie (9. September 2014)

*AW: Aufbauspiel mit SciFi - Atmosphäre*

Habe selbst nur X3 Terran Conflict/Albion Prelude und X Rebirth gezockt. Albion prelude empfand ich persönlich als den besten der drei (Rebirth ist einfach nur Kitschig- Quietsch-Buntes Arcade und hat für mich nichts mehr mit X zu tun) und nach allem was ich von Reunion gesehen hab, ist das einfach ein Terran Conflict mit noch weniger Content und unübersichtlicher 
X3 Terran Conflict + Albion Prelude bekommst du im Laden schon für 10€, also ziemlich günstig. Würde dir das auch ans Herz legen. Hat mich manche Nächte durchmachen lassen


----------



## repe (9. September 2014)

*AW: Aufbauspiel mit SciFi - Atmosphäre*

Vielen Danke @Frozenpie, mal schauen ob ich das wo günstig bekomme 

Startopia schaut aber auch total lustig aus


----------

